# Warning with atitool and 9700 Pro



## Cpuboye11 (Jan 3, 2006)

Warning with atitool and 9700 Pro..

If you run a 9700 Pro please be warned that ATI Tool My try to overclock gpu and mem over 700. This happen to me on 2 of my machine. I found out why. The reason it is doing this is because it thinks the 9700 Pro is a High end 9600. Causeing it to go ....NUTS........ I burned out a card doing this, I would say go back down to version .20. It has the driver for the 9700 pro if you want to call it that. 

JUST SAYING< BE CAREFUL 9700 pro users.


----------

